# Ways to de-stress a betta?



## ShadyLex (May 14, 2013)

My betta fish hasn't been eating and I'm almost positive that he's just stressed out. He's hiding all the time and when he does eat he just spits it out.

I tested his water and everything comes out clear with his pH at 8.2. I really don't want to mess around with his pH but I do have pH Down if anyone thinks that that is the reason he's stressed out.

Anyone have any tips and tricks to de-stress a betta? I really would like him to start eating again...


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi Shady!! 
I wouldn't mess with the PH, but someone else might think it's too high, definitely defer to someone else's PH knowledge cause mine is like 0!

The pellets might be to big for his little face, what brand are you using? I had to crush up normal size pellets, but have since switched to teeny fish pellets with great success! 

To de-stress him, make sure there's not a mirror that he has constant line of sight on, make sure he's getting a good amount of 'nighttime,' and if you have in or can easily get it, adding some Indian Almond Leaf to the water adds tannins, and darkens the water, which can really perk a fishy up. I use rooibos tea, many use oak leaves with great success, and some people even use plain decaf green tea - I'd be very careful with that though, because it might not be 100% decaf, which would obviously be an issue!


----------



## cheekysquirrel (Jan 7, 2014)

Indian Almond Leaf seems to be working for my neurotic little boy, and I believe it can also lower the ph a little, but don't quote me on that. I also have a ph of 8.2. On water change days I also add a little dose of Seachem stress-guard.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

I had the same problem..Take some garlic, chop it up and put it in water..Soak the food in the garlic water. I would even put a drop or two in the water. My betta would always perk up when i would do that. You can store it in the fridge.


----------



## ShadyLex (May 14, 2013)

I use Omega One buffet pellets and they're pretty small.

I haven't tried the tea method but there's plenty of green tea in the house. I just have to see if they're decaf or not. Troy doesn't have a mirror, but I think he does see his reflection in the glass and I don't know how to deter it. I keep his daytime/nighttime schedule pretty well.

I haven't tried the garlic water yet but maybe I should later today! Hopefully he'll perk up and have something to eat.

P.S haveyouhadyourteayet your avatar looks EXACTLY like Troy it's almost scary o3o


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

Haha! It's from a TV show!! You need to rename him Germaine!!! 

I think I've heard some issues with pellet size in Omega... I'd say if they're not smaller than his eye, try crushing them. And sometimes they buggers just get stubborn and don't want to eat! If you're so inclined, you might try another high quality brand, or just wait till he decides he's hungry enough. 

Does he seem to be super interested in his reflection? Depending on what light condition he's seeing it in, you can put black or white paper on the outside of the glass to help mute to reflection. But just normal noticing of it shouldn't be stressing him.


----------



## ShadyLex (May 14, 2013)

He is some what interested in his reflection. He likes to just sit there and stare at the glass but no flairing as far as I know. I will try the garlic method today and see how that goes. If that doesn't work then just hop for him to get hungry enough or find some more food for him.


----------



## ShadyLex (May 14, 2013)

Update: Troy just ate one pellet today but when I tried to give him another one he refused it. So, at last he ate something but I will try out the garlic tomorrow morning.


----------



## Rosalinds (Feb 15, 2014)

My betta didn't eat when he was stressed too. I let him fast for a few days and then I would put a pellet in to see if he was interested. If he wasn't, I would scoop it out and try again the next day. Eventually, after some changes to his tank, he de-stressed enough to eat regularly again and is quite the piggy. I use New Life Spectrum pellets which are quite small. I like the smaller size because with my old food, some of the pellets were a bit large and my fish would try to eat then reject them.


----------



## ABETTAVOICE (Feb 2, 2014)

What sort of lighting do you have for the tank??


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

You put cloth on the lid of the tank (just on top) sometimes reducing the lighting helps calm them. I do it for sick fish. His behavior does sound like he might be sick if he normally is outgoing and active to where you can see him.


----------



## ABETTAVOICE (Feb 2, 2014)

jadaBlu said:


> You put cloth on the lid of the tank (just on top) sometimes reducing the lighting helps calm them. I do it for sick fish. His behavior does sound like he might be sick if he normally is outgoing and active to where you can see him.


I myself do not like any light in my betta's tanks, it stresses them out. And I surround my tanks with dark paper at night so my boys can sleep and de-stress.


----------



## ShadyLex (May 14, 2013)

He has some of those coil lightbulbs in his hood.


----------



## ABETTAVOICE (Feb 2, 2014)

jadaBlu said:


> You put cloth on the lid of the tank (just on top) sometimes reducing the lighting helps calm them. I do it for sick fish. His behavior does sound like he might be sick if he normally is outgoing and active to where you can see him.


What kind of cloth works for you? I need to add one for the top of my rescues tank, as I use paper partitions around it, the bedroom overhead light when turned on is a bit bright.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Nothing special I am using pink (which is supposed to be soothing) thin sweater on on tank now. He is just getting bright room light otherwise. I cover the tank completely for an hour after water changes to help him calm down. I don't think light a tank is wrong but I am not using hoods. I went to ace hardware and for 3 dollars they cut a double thickness glass lids to fit the inner rim of the tank. Bring a template or proper measurements. I had them cut a small corner off for cords and tubes. You must sand the edges so they are not sharp. I have tiny clear three 3M clear hooks to use to lift the lid for feeding. I am able to use one indirect light hanging from the wall (a desk lamp can work too) this way and I can make light changes for individual bettas. If you check my pictures I think I have pics when I first started the setup. It's a clean look and gives you more options for lighting. 
As for you fish if he keeps acting like this maybe try Tetra Lifeguard first he might have an issue you can't see.


----------



## ABETTAVOICE (Feb 2, 2014)

jadaBlu said:


> Nothing special I am using pink (which is supposed to be soothing) thin sweater on on tank now. He is just getting bright room light otherwise. I cover the tank completely for an hour after water changes to help him calm down. I don't think light a tank is wrong but I am not using hoods. I went to ace hardware and for 3 dollars they cut a double thickness glass lids to fit the inner rim of the tank. Bring a template or proper measurements. I had them cut a small corner off for cords and tubes. You must sand the edges so they are not sharp. I have tiny clear three 3M clear hooks to use to lift the lid for feeding. I am able to use one indirect light hanging from the wall (a desk lamp can work too) this way and I can make light changes for individual bettas. If you check my pictures I think I have pics when I first started the setup. It's a clean look and gives you more options for lighting.
> As for you fish if he keeps acting like this maybe try Tetra Lifeguard first he might have an issue you can't see.


Yes, nothing wrong with anybody using tank lights. It' really up to the individual for lighting choices. I added a very small battery operated ball light on my tanks and my bettas would swim away from it and hide, it made them upset so I prefer not to use anything. I have lifegaurd on hand if I ever need it in the future.


----------



## ShadyLex (May 14, 2013)

Then I might just turn off the light and let the natural light of my room go on. Troy does have a slightly bloated belly and that concerns me a lot. He does cruise around to find food but does not go to the surface for food like he usually does.

I am keeping a close eye on him to see if he's sick or not, but I hope he's just stressed out and some time alone will help him relax.


----------



## ShadyLex (May 14, 2013)

I actually learned what was going on with Troy.

For the weeks I am not home from college my mom has been feeding him. She doesn't have time to sit there and wait for him to eat from the surface so she just throws in 3 pellets and leaves. I'm guessing Troy now has gotten used to searching for his food on the bottom instead of going to the top.

I left some pellets ontop of his pot and watched to see if he would eat them, and he did after some searching. At least now I know he isn't sick, but just has a different way of finding food now @[email protected]

I'll have to teach him to go to the surface again or just get a feeding ring for mom to put the food in.


----------



## ABETTAVOICE (Feb 2, 2014)

ShadyLex said:


> I actually learned what was going on with Troy.
> 
> For the weeks I am not home from college my mom has been feeding him. She doesn't have time to sit there and wait for him to eat from the surface so she just throws in 3 pellets and leaves. I'm guessing Troy now has gotten used to searching for his food on the bottom instead of going to the top.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear that Troy is probably not sick. Hope he continues to have great health.


----------



## ShadyLex (May 14, 2013)

ABETTAVOICE said:


> Glad to hear that Troy is probably not sick. Hope he continues to have great health.


Thank you. I will continue to watch him to make sure he's not sick or anything but I'm glad that he is eating and shows no sign of sickness.


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

Glad you found out what's going on. Mine like to hunt for their food also but they will come put to see what I'm dropping into their tank just not eat it then. Some times I think they like to drive me nuts.


----------

